# WAY too many choices for covers!



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't have my Kindle yet, but since everyone here talks about their various forms of coverings, I started looking at those already.  But there seem to be lots of different options, and even more (sometimes contradictory) opinions on what's best.  From fabric to leather to vinyl to neoprene, from slip cases to sleeve cases to travel cases to book covers....  From the pictures it's sometimes hard to see what the actual differences are.  Finding something visually appealing is a secondary choice, but for now it would be enormously helpful if I had a summary of the pros and cons of each kind of cover/case.  Is there such a post already?

Also, I understand that it would need to be protected if I take it with me in a purse or backpack  --  but how much?  It is as sensitive as a laptop?  More so?  Trying to determine how much padding is necessary...  would, say, a padded mailing envelope (the kind with bubble wrap in it) be sufficient?  Not that I'm suggesting carrying it around in something so unsightly, of course, just trying to get an idea of how careful I'll need to be.

And at home?  Assuming I have it on my desk/nightstand/counter, does it actually need anything?  Are the skins for preventing fingerprints and scratches or just for aesthetics?  

And, for any "crafty" people on the boards, has anyone tried making their own covers?


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

You need a _minimum_ of two things:

1. Oberon cover
2. Borsa Bella bag

Anything additional is up to you.

Enough said...



PS Exception is a Mighty Bright Flex 2 light... which I consider a necessity, as well.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome Susan, you will love your new K2.  I don't know how to post links yet (should learn soon) but if you scroll through the accessories forum there are lots of posts about covers, several by people that have made them.  There is a feature in the Kindle blog from last week, I believe, that describes how to personalize an Amazon cover.  As for cases check out the Borsa Bella bags, I have two of them and they are beautiful and very well made, they protect the Kindle very well.  Skins are a personal choice and as diverse as you can imagine, there are 3 sites that I can think of right off the top of my head, DecalGirls, Skinit and 3acp skin, but there are also more.  I have a Decalgirl skin (velvet jewel for K1) and I didn't get it until last month even though I have had my KK (Aurora) since October, the reason I finally ordered one was because I fell in love with the design.  Since I have put it on her I have not had any regrets and cannot help myself from showing her off.  As far as how careful you need to be, well that depends on you, I have always carried my KK in an M-edge cover and have plans to get an Oberon cover very soon, I have not dropped Aurora (knocking on wood) but you need to think about how you are going to handle your K2.  If you care for it like your other electronics you should be OK.

Susan don't be shy about asking questions, everyone here is more that willing to help you.  Browse the Accessories board, if fact check out all the boards there is lots of good information.  Most of all have fun with your new reader.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

There are generally 2 kinds of cases.  Cases designed to read the kindle inside, and cases intended for transporting the kindle but which are usually removed to read.  Which kind you need depends a lot on how you use your Kindle.

Are you getting a klassic Kindle, or a Kindle2?  The klassic Kindle, because of the placement of the page turn buttons, seems to work best read inside a case for most people (it gives you somewhere to rest your fingers between page turns).  The kindle 2 isn't quite as bad but some people still find it easier to read inside a case.

If you're planning to read in bed, do you need a light?  If so, a case will make it easier to clip on a light.

Do you read anywhere other than bed?  There are cases which form an *easel* - makes it nice if you ever read sitting at a table, or if you want to do something else with your hands while reading.

If these don't apply to you, and you might still want to consider one of the transport cases.  You can find everything from simple *sleeves* to zipped padded cases depending on your needs.  Even sitting on the nightstand, it might be a good idea to keep the Kindle tucked inside something to help protect it - if you're anything like me it's WAY too easy to knock it off.

If you can narrow down how you think you'll use the Kindle, I'm sure we enablers will be happy to help point you toward an appropriate accessory section   .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> Susan don't be shy about asking questions, everyone here is more that willing to help you. Browse the Accessories board, if fact check out all the boards there is lots of good information. Most of all have fun with your new reader.


Thank you for all your suggestions! The Accessories Board is what caused my confusion, though... it seems that everyone likes item x for reason y but I didn't get a clear sense of the "technical specs" for the different covers, i.e. WHY some are better than others, and which kind is best for which purpose, in a ConsumerReports kind of style. (Wish there were a store that had 'em all, side by side, so I could go look and touch, weigh, etc.)


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

It is more delicate than a laptop.  The laptop can closed and then be put in a bag but the Kindle screen is not covered by anything so you will want a cover - no question about it.  I started out with the Amazon cover which is adequate for the job as long as you exercise some reasonable care.  I have been traveling with mine for the last month with the Amazon case.  When I put it in my computer backpack I make sure it is in a section where it is kept closed and not likely to be damaged.  I must admit that I would prefer to have a case with a closure.  That is why I ordered an Oberon case although it was also because I like to accessorize and it is beautiful (red River Garden).

There are posts all over the accessory board that talk about the pros and cons of the various covers.  There are also reviews of some of the covers on the Review board.  

For me I really liked the lightness and flexibility (easily folds all the way back for reading) of the Amazon cover.  I also like the Amazon clip system and the padding on the inside of the cover protects the Kindle very well.  On the down side there is no closure and the leather is not of a very good quality - I'm not sure how well it would hold up over time.  I just received my Oberon cover today and quality of the materials and workmanship is very impressive. I have no doubt it will holdup well to daily use.  It also has a closure to hold the cover closed which is a plus for me when I travel. It is heavier than the Amazon cover and it doesn't fold back as easily for reading although I have been assured in other posts that the cover will become more flexible over time.  

So, that's my opinion based on my experience.  But please go and read as many posts as you can for other opinions.  This is a great group of people and they will be more than happy to answer any questions you put to them.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I second the need for an Oberon! MUST HAVE ONE


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you so much, this is very helpful!



JetJammer said:


> Are you getting a klassic Kindle, or a Kindle2?
> ....
> The kindle 2 isn't quite as bad but some people still find it easier to read inside a case.


I'm getting a K2. Guess I'll try reading without a case first...



JetJammer said:


> If you're planning to read in bed, do you need a light? If so, a case will make it easier to clip on a light.


Nope, I have a good reading light. Somewhere I have a travel clip-on, but I've never used it -- I assume it would work with a K2, or at least its case.



JetJammer said:


> Do you read anywhere other than bed? There are cases which form an *easel* - makes it nice if you ever read sitting at a table, or if you want to do something else with your hands while reading.


I read everywhere, though I suppose the K2 won't be the best choice for bathtub reading. That easel-type thingy someone reviewed (Pyramid, or something) looked pretty neat, but I'll have to see first where I end up reading most -- who knows, the K2 might change my reading habits quite a bit.



JetJammer said:


> If these don't apply to you, and you might still want to consider one of the transport cases. You can find everything from simple *sleeves* to zipped padded cases depending on your needs.


That sounds like something I would certainly need, unless I want to go with the bubble wrap option <g>. How padded does such a cover have to be for use in, say, a soft-sided shoulder tote bag which also contains other potentially damaging items like keys and scissors? I'm all for being as careful as possible, but I don't want to overpackage it either...



JetJammer said:


> Even sitting on the nightstand, it might be a good idea to keep the Kindle tucked inside something to help protect it - if you're anything like me it's WAY too easy to knock it off.


I don't know whether *I'm* anything like you in that respect, but my cats certainly are!



JetJammer said:


> If you can narrow down how you think you'll use the Kindle, I'm sure we enablers will be happy to help point you toward an appropriate accessory section  .


  I have no doubt of that!!
I guess I'll have to wait a bit and see how I actually use it. Although, in one of those annoying circular scenarios, how I use it might depend on how protected it is....
Honestly, I have no idea how I'm going to use it. I never thought I'd buy one -- I'm happy with paper books, and find it enough of a challenge to remember to recharge my cell phone and laptop. Not to say I don't appreciate technology, it's just that I didn't really see a *need* for myself. But I won a K2 as a prize, and I'm intrigued enough that I want to give it a fair chance. If after a month or so I'm not hooked on it I'll post it for sale here.... though from reading the boards I'm becoming more and more interested already, and I don't even have it yet. It's all the fault of you enabler types.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm...  don't know what happened there with the reply quotes, and don't know how to fix it.  Sorry for the poor readability.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the detailed info, PJ, that's the kind of thing I was hoping for!



PJ said:


> It is more delicate than a laptop. The laptop can closed and then be put in a bag but the Kindle screen is not covered by anything so you will want a cover - no question about it.
> ...
> There are posts all over the accessory board that talk about the pros and cons of the various covers. There are also reviews of some of the covers on the Review board.
> ...
> So, that's my opinion based on my experience. But please go and read as many posts as you can for other opinions. This is a great group of people and they will be more than happy to answer any questions you put to them.


I didn't fully realize that it has NO cover at all. You'd think there would be some kind of thin plastic one put on by the manufacturer -- they can't have assumed people would only read at home!

There are indeed a LOT of posts and reviews. Most of them from people who are very happy with whatever they themselves just bought, but who unfortunately don't explain to newbies why exactly the new product is better than some other choice would have been.  Of course if they explained that every time, the "regulars" here would get pretty bored by it... which I why I was hoping for somebody to sum it up concisely like you and one or two others here have done (especially by comparing the pros and cons of two similar covers). Thanks again. This is such a helpful bunch!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anybody actually calculated how many different possible combos there are for the K1 and K2.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I read everywhere, though I suppose the K2 won't be the best choice for bathtub reading.


Oh no, we Enablers have a solution for the bath too:

 (click on the images for links to Amazon)



Anyway, regarding covers: I understand fully why you'd be overwhelmed. The good news about having so many choices is that we're not stuck trying to make a one-size-fits-all solution work for everyone.

I read on my K2 with no cover at all for quite some time, using a makeshift cover to protect it in travel. Then I got an Oberon, and it stays in that most of the time. This week I found the Oberon too heavy to hold or carry with my health issues, and I'm looking for something that I can use that's lighter in weight for those times. It really is all in where you're going to use it, and what feels best to you!

I do, however, recommend that you have some sort of protection for the screen when you're carrying it about, even if you read it "naked". I don't think it's extremely fragile, but all electronics can be delicate, and you'll become so dependent on the silly thing so quickly that any damage would be devastating. If nothing else, yes, a 6x9 padded envelope WILL at least give you some security while you're thinking through what setup is best for your new friend!

And welcome! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Oh no, we Enablers have a solution for the bath too:
> 
> And welcome! Glad to have you aboard!


  I'm sure they have a special de-wrinkling lotion too for those who spend two hours reading in the tub as a result of having been "enabled".

And thank you -- I've only been here for 24 hours but this has been such a welcoming and helpful group.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> You need a _minimum_ of two things:
> 
> 1. Oberon cover
> 2. Borsa Bella bag
> ...


And a DecalGirl skin and a Peeramid Pillow Bookrest. You really can't have a Kindle without these 5 items. They're a necessity.



Susan in VA said:


> I didn't fully realize that it has NO cover at all. You'd think there would be some kind of thin plastic one put on by the manufacturer -- they can't have assumed people would only read at home!


They didn't include a cover for the K2 because the cover they included with the K1 was so awful! Seriously, if I could have sent it back, I would have. I'm glad I had the option of ordering whichever case I wanted (and trust me, I've tried MANY!) With the K2 I've tried the Amazon, M-Edge Platform and Prodigy, and Oberon. Hands down, the Oberon wins. It's gorgeous, the workmanship is excellent, customer service goes above and beyond, and did I mention GORGEOUS?



Susan in VA said:


> I'm sure they have a special de-wrinkling lotion too for those who spend two hours reading in the tub as a result of having been "enabled".
> 
> And thank you -- I've only been here for 24 hours but this has been such a welcoming and helpful group.


We're very happy to help you part with your money accessorize your Kindle. I think it's one of the things we do best!

Seriously though..This is one of the best groups of people on the internet.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations on the purchase of your Kindle.  Now you are ready for the fun part -- outfitting your Kindle!  This board has the best enablers I have ever had the pleasure to know.  They have the exquisite taste and are always looking for the best deal!  Go forth in peace and shop!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok im like you and im very new to kindle and also this board so im also in the "learning process" but as a newbie also i started with my kindle "naked" and i realized IMMEDIATELY i needed the added protection of a case. 

In my purse my keys,ipod,sunglasses etc. could easily scratch my k2.
also i left mine on a table and got very lucky it did not do liquid damage when i spilled my iced tea all over the table. 

I ordered an oberon case just because i loved the appearance they are so pretty it was my choice but after having it it definitely covers all requirements. Its thick and sturdy enough to protect against most small accidents. Also its lightweight and flexible enough to be comfortable while reading. 

Now this is where this board killed mycredit card AFTER the case (which seemed a neccessity) i proceeded to order a skin from 3acp.com (convinced myself this was also to protect the k2) then a mighty bright xtra flew light (told myself this was required for nighttime reading) then i HAD TO HAVE a pyramid pillow because how in the world could i read in bed or on the couch at night time with my mighty bright light without a comfortable reading pillow to prop it up! 

So technically i think an oberon is a very good wise purchase which u will not regret and although i have not regretted any of my purchases so far i do think some are a little more neccesary than others!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I consider the skin to be the first essential. It protects "the rest" of the Kindle from scratches, dirt, etc. Also I really found the white "bezel" to be really distracting when I was reading. I much prefer the darker design (DecalGirl Orient skin).

After that, either Oberon OR a sleeve (like BorsaBella or Waterfield) to protect it when it's in your backpack, purse, etc. If I'm dead honest with myself, I don't *need* a case for reading in. The skin protects it enough from water drops on the table, etc. But you can have my Oberon when you pry it from my.. well you get the idea.

Those of us who have all three (skin, case and bag/sleeve) are um... Having fun


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm... don't know what happened there with the reply quotes, and don't know how to fix it. Sorry for the poor readability.


i fixed it - the 'quote' was missing the left square bracket so I added that to the quotes.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

akjak said:


> Those of us who have all three (skin, case and bag/sleeve) are um... Having fun


 I laughed aloud as I read this!
I have a skin, an Oberon cover, a Borsa Bella pouch {for my big bag} and a Borsa Bella travel bag for when I wander down to the local park and don't want to carry my big bag but want to read there!

patrisha


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it varies as to what is "essential."  For some, the Kindle itself wouldn't make the list.  For me, the three absolute, bare essentials in order of importance are:
1. a cover (I had a red m-edge for the K1 and now have an Oberon for the K-2) for ease of reading and protection 
2. the mighty bright book light for reading in bed (or when the electricity is out).
3.  a Borsa Bella bag for additional protection when the K2 goes in my purse.  I just feel better knowing I have extra padding  around my precious.

I also have a skin from decal girl but that is just to make my Kindle look purty.   I went months without a skin on the K1 and it looked snowy white and showed no signs of wear.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> In my purse my keys,ipod,sunglasses etc. could easily scratch my k2.


I just buy purses that have a dedicated Kindle pocket!  Another enabler here!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Congratulations on the purchase of your Kindle. Now you are ready for the fun part -- outfitting your Kindle! This board has the best enablers I have ever had the pleasure to know. They have the exquisite taste and are always looking for the best deal! Go forth in peace and shop!


Tippy, it's even better than that -- I didn't actually purchase it -- I just won one in a contest!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey said:


> i fixed it - the 'quote' was missing the left square bracket so I added that to the quotes.


Thank you, Mr. Easter Bunny.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Tippy, it's even better than that -- I didn't actually purchase it -- I just won one in a contest!


Whoa Nellie!!! You WON a K2? Wow -- that is the best! Congragulations. Well, here is the deal. I was a dedicated M-edge user. They make a terrific cover. However, I recently purchased an Oberon purple butterfly. I am in love with that cover and am wondering why I waited so long. The workmanship is outstanding and it provides more than adequate protection for your K2. Then a Borsa Bella bag is another absolute must. Oh, an don't forget to save some $$ for books!!!! Congrats again!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Whoa Nellie!!!


Haven't hear this in a long time. It made me smile. My mother's name was Nellie and she had 7 sisters and 4 brothers. They would constantly say Whoa Nellie to tease her.

Back on track. I had an m-edge cover to start out with, which I liked but didn't love. I didn't like the way it folded, but it did have good protection. I wanted the Oberon, so I ordered it. I love it, it is beautiful and I think it is more secure than the m-edge. It probably isn't but I love the way it feels and looks. I have a K1 and the cover that came with it, I didn't like at all. My understanding is that the K2 cover is better.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Whoa Nellie!!! You WON a K2? Wow -- that is the best! Congragulations. Well, here is the deal. I was a dedicated M-edge user. They make a terrific cover. However, I recently purchased an Oberon purple butterfly. I am in love with that cover and am wondering why I waited so long. The workmanship is outstanding and it provides more than adequate protection for your K2. Then a Borsa Bella bag is another absolute must. Oh, an don't forget to save some $$ for books!!!! Congrats again!


Thank you. I was very surprised myself -- entered on a whim and didn't think I had a chance. But then, the only other time I won a contest it was the same way... participated mostly to keep a friend company, and ended up winning.... unfortunately that one didn't involve a prize, but this one is more than making up for that!!

And on my 21st birthday (lo, these many years ago...) I got a certified letter notifying me that I'd won a VW Bug, which turned out to be a scam. They wanted me to pay shipping costs up front.... A few things in their paperwork didn't add up, so I looked into the company, found more serious discrepancies, called the appropriate authorities, and was told that I was caller # 532 that day... apparently they'd sent the same certified letter to thousands of people. In the newspaper a couple of days later it said that about two dozen people had actually sent them the requested funds. A scam like many others, I'm sure, except that I was personally offended because it arrived on my birthday.

So I guess the third time's the charm -- I'm really really looking forward to my new Kindletoy!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Patra said:


> I just buy purses that have a dedicated Kindle pocket!  Another enabler here!


thats the way to do it


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Patra said:


> I just buy purses that have a dedicated Kindle pocket!  Another enabler here!


 I would love to buy a man purse and has room for a Kindle, a protein shake, and a beer. lol


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Andrea at Bobarra makes some really nice covers too.

http://www.bobarra.com/cart/index.php

I love the Jane Austen...so pretty!


----------

